# "en la variedad está el gusto"



## rtrsalinas

Olá,
alguém saberia dizer um equivalente em português europeu para a frase "en la variedad está el gusto"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Na variedade está o sabor"?


----------



## rtrsalinas

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Na variedade está o sabor"?



Obrigado pela resposta, mas eu estava pensando em se talvez existisse uma frase feita como a frase em espanhol mas em português. Eu não queria uma tradução literal. Eu penso numa frase que ouvi no Brasil que poderia querer dizer o que a frase em espanhol porém acho um pouco ofensiva, essa frase é "gosto é como o cu, cada quem tem o seu" e que acho que exprime um pouco o sentido de "en la variedad está el gusto", agora, será que existe alguma frase feita no português europeu que passe o mesmo significado?


----------



## As2009

Tenho que pensar um pouco sobre a questão de existir uma frase feita mas quanto a frase que você ouviu no Brasil e achou um pouco ofensiva, eu diria que ela é MUITO OFENSIVA. Não use-a de modo algum.

Adriana


----------



## coolbrowne

Não é só isto. Não corresponde a "en la variedad está el gusto". (E a negativa atrai o pronome ). 





As2009 said:


> ...é MUITO OFENSIVA. Não a use de modo algum.


Acho que serve
*a variedade é o sal da vida*​Cumprimentos


----------



## As2009

coolbrowne said:


> Não é só isto. Não corresponde a "en la variedad está el gusto". (E a negativa atrai o pronome ). Acho que serve*a variedade é o sal da vida*​Cumprimentos



Obrigada Coolbrowne. Este é um pequeno detalhe   que eu vivo me esquecendo.

Adriana

Ah! E concordo com "a variedade é o sal da vida".


----------



## rtrsalinas

As2009 said:


> Obrigada Coolbrowne. Este é um pequeno detalhe   que eu vivo me esquecendo.
> 
> Adriana
> 
> Ah! E concordo com "a variedade é o sal da vida".



Que tal "na variedade está o prazer"?


----------



## coolbrowne

Não duvido que esta frase seja perfeitamente entendida, no sentido desejado:





rtrsalinas said:


> Que tal "na variedade está o prazer"?


Mas certamente não responde sua pergunta original (ao menos, da forma como eu a tinha entendido):





rtrsalinas said:


> ...um equivalente em português europeu para a frase "en la variedad está el gusto"


Pensava que se estava a buscar uma _expressão idiomática estabelecida_. É claro que, se se trata de mera tradução, podem existir várias outras formas.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Acho que o Coolbrowne acertou: '*a variedade é o sal da vida'*. Não me tinha ocorrido mas, agora que o Coolbrowne o lembrou, acho que é o ditado do português europeu que melhor traduz a frase espanhola.


----------



## luscofusco

A expressão mais corrente em Portugal, de longe, é "gostos não se discutem".


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> A expressão mais corrente em Portugal, de longe, é "gostos não se discutem".


 
Mas essa tem um equivalente directo em espanhol: _'Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_' ou algo parecido e não me parece que _"en la variedad está el gusto"_ e"_gostos não se discutem'_ signifiquem exactamente o mesmo. A última significa que cada um tem o direito de gostar do que quiser, a outra que a variedade é que dá côr e gosto à vida.


----------



## luscofusco

É capaz de ter razão, mas não acho que seja uma expresão muito corrente (mas se calhar não era o que se pretendia)


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> É capaz de ter razão, mas não acho que seja uma expresão muito corrente (mas se calhar não era o que se pretendia)


 
Muito corrente não será, de facto. Não creio mesmo que seja um aforismo popular, tem um tom ligeiramente intelectual para que o seja. Em todo o caso é uma expressão com a qual já me deparei várias vezes e acompanho o Coolbrowne por me parecer que traduz muito bem a ideia.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Mas essa tem um equivalente directo em espanhol: _'Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_' ou algo parecido e não me parece que _"en la variedad está el gusto"_ e"_gostos não se discutem'_ signifiquem exactamente o mesmo. A última significa que cada um tem o direito de gostar do que quiser, a outra que a variedade é que dá côr e gosto à vida.





_En la variedad esta el gusto_ indica por contra que la monotonía es aburrida, por ejemplo en la comida,en la vestimenta o en las costumbres.

_Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_, reconoce el derecho de cada uno a elegir su propia opción. 

Evidentemento no son expresiones equivalentes.


----------



## ceballos

Há outra do tipo: Que seria do amarelo se não fossem os gostos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Quer me parecer que esta também não reflete o sentido da frase proposta:





ceballos said:


> ...Que seria do amarelo se não fossem os gostos.


Ao contrário, estria mais afinada com "_Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_" ou, como já foi dito, "gostos não se discutem".


----------



## luscofusco

ceballos said:


> Há outra do tipo: Que seria do amarelo se não fossem os gostos.


 
Eu sempre ouvi: Que seria do mau gosto se não fosse o amarelo?


----------

